# Hitzeproblem Gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING



## Thomas_Idefix (3. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen Ryzen 7 2700X mitsamt Gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING bestellt. Die CPU bei Alternate, das Mainboard bei Mindfactory.
Wie ich hier: Temperaturproblem Ryzen 7 2700X schon beschrieben habe, zeigt HWiNFO (die neueste Version 5.83 mit verbesserter Unterstützung der neuen Gigabyte-Boards) für den Temperatursensor "VRM MOS" bei voller Auslastung mit Prime 95 Temperaturen bis zu 121 Grad Celsius an. Unübertaktet. Meist habe ich vorher abgebrochen, aber nach vermutlich ca. einer Minute sind schon die 100 Grad geknackt, danach geht es weiter aufwärts. Der Sensor ist auch nicht komplett defekt, da der Wert im IDLE bis auf 40 Grad oder niedriger fällt. Ein Beispielbild (aufgenommen nach wenigen Minuten Vollast, danach ging die Temperatur weiter hoch) habe ich mal in den Anhang gepackt. 
Auf Rat eines Forennutzers habe ich die Schrauben auf der Boardrückseite schon etwas fester angezogen, doch leider hat es nichts geholfen.
Ich bin etwas ratlos. Sind das normale Temperaturen für dieses Board und eine CPU im Auslieferungszustand? Natürlich ist Prime 95 keine praxisnahe Auslastung, aber wenn die Mosfets jetzt bei recht angenehmer Zimmertemperatur und Vollast schon abbrennen, verheißt das nichts gutes für den Sommer - trotz dann weniger Last. Bei einem Board dieser Preisklasse hätte ich erwartet, dass es den Prozessor auch voll ausfahren kann, ohne dabei zu überhitzen.
Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo Herr *Thomas_Idefix*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                               Technischen Support weitergegeben und   folgende         Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Antwort => 

  Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A ist ein Tower-Kühler.

Tower-kühler halten zwar die CPU Temperatur niedrig, aber die Kühler der CPU VRM bekommen keinen Luftstrom zur Kühlung.

Besser geeignet sind CPU Kühler in  Top-Down Blower Ausfürung wie z.B.: AXP-100H Muscle | Kuhler | Thermalright.de , Scythe Kabuto3 oder shuriken-rev-B

  Zum Auslesen der Temperaturen und der Spannungen bitte einmal das App Center und den System Information Viewer benutzen.
  Für Auslese-Software von 3rd Anbieter können wir keine Garantie geben.

Bitte  für weitere Fragen kontaktieren Sie uns unter der deutschen        Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1" Technischen  Support.
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

    Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

